# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Αχώνευτα σπορια στις κουτσουλιές

## Cristina

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
Εκεί που χαιρόμουν με το κορίτσι gouldian που φαίνεται να έχει περάσει την ποδιδερματιτιδα και είχε πάρει και βάρος τις τελευταίες μέρες, βλέπω αχωνευτα σπορια στις κουτσουλιές της. Απο χτες τα πρόσεξα αλλα έλεγα να το δω και σήμερα, μήπως είναι πεσμένα στο έδαφος όπως τρώει. 
Απο χτες δεν είναι πολυ ενεργητική, αλλα δεν είναι και νωχελική. Τρώει πολυ θα έλεγα, πίνει νερό κανονικά, καθαρίζεται και μερικές φορές κάθεται φουσκωμένη.
Έχω κάποιες μέρες που της βάζω αυγοτροφη ( αγορασμένη δυστυχώς γιατί την σπιτική δεν την ακουμπά ποτέ) και με έχει εκπλήσσει πως τρώει πολυ απο αυτήν. Και το τσαμπί της θα το φάει, και σπόρια.
Πριν να βάλω την αυγοτροφη ήταν αδύνατη και είχε καρίνα. Τώρα, με τα αχώνευτα σπορια περίμενα να έχει αδυνατήσει, αλλά είναι μια χαρά. Μέχρι και λίγα φτερά είχε βγάλει στο κεφάλι στο τελευταίο διάστημα ( το πουλάκι το πάλευε πολυ με κάποια έλλειψη βιτ Α).
Σήμερα που την έπιασα να δω την κοιλίτσα της είδα και εικόνα megabacteria ( μια μικρή φούσκα που κινείται). Το συκωτάκι το ειδα διογκωμένο εδώ και 2 μέρες, γι αυτό και ξεκίνησα να της δώσω σταγόνες milk thistle.
Σίγουρα χρειάζεται αγωγή με fungustatin. Δεν ξερω όμως τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω καλυτερα για εκείνη. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να της βάλω στο νερό το αντιμυκητιακο με κάποιο προστατευτικό για το συκώτι; 

Έχω και ζυγαριά ακριβείας αν είναι καλύτερα να της ετοιμασω το φάρμακο κάθε μέρα.

Εδώ οι φωτογραφίες:

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι αδυνατη .Εχει ενα ελαφρυ υγειες στρωμα λιπους 

η κοιλια ετσι σταθερη , δεν μου δινει κανενα σημαδι megabacteria 

στην κουτσουλια που εχει υγειη μορφη , πραγματα καποια απο τα σπορακια που φαινονται , δειχνουν απεπτα 

γινεται να βγαλεις ενα βιντεο να δουμε την κοιλιτσα της καθως αναπνεει; 


τα αχενευτα σπορια , μπορει να εχουν ως αιτια και megabacteria και candida και αν υπαρχει διαρροια (δεν βλεπω ) καποιες φορες και σε μικροβιο 


* το ποδι ειναι λιγο ερεθισμενο μαλλον  ... κοκκινωπο το βλεπω απο κατω

----------


## Cristina

Διάρροια δεν έχει. Μόνο τα ούρα είναι πιο πολλά από πριν.

Όντως οι κοιλιά καλά φαίνεται έτσι όπως είναι και χαίρομαι πως έχει παχύνει. 
Βίντεο θα βάλω αύριο μέχρι το μεσημέρι. 
Ή φούσκα που είδαμε να κινείται ξεκινούσε από αριστερά( όπως βλέπουμε την φωτογραφία) και πήγαινε μέχρι την μέση της κοιλιάς.. 

* Το ποδαράκι της , βασικά  η πατουσα  της , έχει μείνει έτσι από τότε που έφυγε το τελευταίο πετσακι. Έχει μείνει σαν σημάδι στο δέρμα ( πως μένει το σημάδι των ραμμάτων στην εγχείρηση ) . Ούτε ξανά πρηστηκαν οι πατούσες, τα πατάει και τα δύο τις πόδια...την παρακολουθώ πάντως, αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι άλλο γι αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## jk21

ετσι οπως το λες , για προβολη του συκωτιου μου ακουγεται .... να το δουμε

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικα Χριστινακι μου, στο κοριτσάκι σου.....

----------


## Cristina



----------


## jk21

δεν μου αρεσει καθολου η εικονα της Χριστινα . Πες μου τι αντιβιωσεις εχεις και βγαλε αμεσα βιντεο στην κοιλια να δω αν ειναι το συκωτι ή το στομαχι που διογκωνεται

----------


## Cristina

Έβαλα και το βίντεο.
Τρώει, καθαρίζεται αλλά μετά πάει σε κείνο το σημείο και κάθεται φουσκωμένη. Εξακολουθεί και έχει αχωνευτα σπόρια στις κουτσουλιές .
Απο αντιβιώσεις έχω gentamicina, augmentin, vibramicin και tabernil doxiciclina , aviomycin. Μόνο baytril δεν έχουμε.
Απο χτες είναι έτσι.

----------


## jk21

οκ 

δεν διογκωνεται το στομαχι σαν μπαλακι .δεν δειχνει για megabacteria 

εχει διογκωση στο συκωτι χωρις διογκωση των εντερων 

δινεις ειτε gentamicina 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα , αν το augmentin δεν ειναι καινουργια σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα αλλα εχει χρησιμοποιηθει και φτιαχτει παλιοτερα , αλλιως προτιμας το augmentin . Των 250 mg εχεις σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα; 

θελω σιγουρα almora και ultra levure στην ποτιστρα , 1/3 φακελλου και 1/4 της 50αρας καψουλας το δευτερο και αν δεις να μην πινει νερο , θα δωσεις και αυτα ποτε ποτε στο στομα .Το φαρμακο στο στομα .Θα σου πω δοσολογια αν δεν στην εχω δωσει παλιοτερα (δεν θυμαμαι )

Να ειναι διπλα σε θερμαντικο σωμα και τοπικα να εχει 28 με 30 βαθμους

----------


## Cristina

Τι augmentin είναι αυτό λέτε, το έχω καινούργιο. Δοσολογία έχω για την ποτίστρα μόνο.
Για τα προβιοτικα , να της βάλω κεφιρ ένα κουτάλι σε 100 μλ; Δεν έχω αυτή την στιγμή ultralevure.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jk21

Aυτο εχεις; 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/7205

μπουκαλι με σκονη για παρασκευη ποσιμου εναιωρηματος (σιροπιου )  ειναι 


οχι το κεφιρ ειναι κυριως γαλακτοβακιλλοι , δεν κανει μαζι με αντιβιωση . Καλα δεν ειναι επειγον το αλλο οσο να δοθει αντιβιωση

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, αυτό έχω. 
Εντάξει, θα της πάρω ultralevure αργότερα.
Κάνει να βάλουμε και τίποτα για την προστασία του συκωτιού; 
Να της βγάλω την αυγοτροφη ;

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά Χριστίνα στο μπουμπουκάκι σου.

----------


## Cristina

Σας ευχαριστώ, κορίτσια! Ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσει. Πολλά τράβηξε αυτό το κορίτσι φέτος.

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια για το augmentin στο στομα 

Ναι αφου τη αντιβιωση θα την δωσεις στο στομα , βαλε για το συκωτι στην ποτιστρα

Για την αυγοτροφη , αν ειχα υποψια για candida μεγαλυτερη απο οτι για μικροβιο , οσο και αν εχω αποφασισει να αφησω τον κοσμο στην ησυχια του να δινει οτι θελει στα πουλακια του (τα υγειη ) , θα σου ελεγα να την σταματησεις , γιατι σε υπαρκτη καντιντιαση η ετοιμη αυγοτροφη λογω ζαχαρης δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο . Μαλλον προκειται για μικροβιο , οποτε δωσε οτι νομιζεις , ειδικα αν το πουλι την τρωει .Αν η παροχη της συνδεοταν με αμεση (σε μια δυο μερες ) εμφανιση της καταστασης που εχει αυτη τη στιγμη το πουλακι (αν καταλαβα καλα δεν εγινε ετσι ) τοτε θα σου ελεγα να την απεφευγες μηπως εχει σχεση , σαν μια απο τις τροφες που ειχε φαει προσφατα

----------


## Cristina

Χμμμ...την αυγοτροφη την έβαλα την Παρασκευή και τα συμπτώματα τα ξεκίνησε απο χτες. 
Την έβγαλα  για σιγουριά. 
Σαν την σπιτική δεν έχει, αλλά είναι που δεν τρώει τίποτα σχεδόν. Τα λαχανικά και τα χόρτα τα τρώει, το βραστό αυγό  όχι και με πάθος και έτσι καταλήξαμε στην έτοιμη.....

Ultralevure των 50 μγ ή των 250μγ; Θα πάω το απόγευμα όταν ανοίγουν τα φαρμακεία.

----------


## jk21

σου εστειλα δοσολογια πριν λιγο για την αντιβιωση 

ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο για τ ultra levure

ειναι 1 καψουλα των 50 mg σε 400 ml νερο και των 250 mg σε 2 λιτρα 

το 250αρι αν μπορεις να κανεις χρηση της ποσοτητας που χρειαζεσαι , συμφερει οικονομικα καπως

----------


## Cristina

Μέσα σε ένα λεπτό έχει πιεί 17 γουλιές νερό!!! 
(4 μετά 9 και άλλες 4.). Δεν το κάνει πάντα, απο χτες το ξεκίνησε.
Μήπως να τις βάζω στο νερό την αντιβίωση; Για να μην την στρεσάρω.

----------


## jk21

αν θες δοκιμασε απο αυριο το πρωι , αν συνεχισει να πινει νερο και μετα την προσθηκη της 

σημερα θελω σιγουρα το φαρμακο στο στομα

----------


## petran

Χριστινα,ευχομαι το πουλακι να ξεπερασει το θεμα του,και συντομα να ειναι μια χαρα.
Αμα εχει και τοση αγαπη,το πιστευω οτι θα συμβει.
Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ, Πετρο! 
Ήταν ζωηρή από το απόγευμα μέχρι που κοιμήθηκε. Δεν έδειχνε να έχει κάτι με την συμπεριφορά της. Βέβαια εν σημαίνει ότι της πέρασε, έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα .
Για να είναι σε ζεστό μέρος, σε πολυκατοικία με κεντρική θέρμανση λίγο δύσκολο και έτσι έχω επιστρατεύσει την ηλεκτρική κουβέρτα. Δεν την έχω καλύψει τελείως, έμεινε το μπροστινό μέρος του κλουβιου ελεύθερο,εβαλα και θερμόμετρο για μα μετρησω την θερμοκρασία... Τι να κάνω, της έχω αδυναμία ....

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Χριστινα.
Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει,ειναι οτι,και μονο η διαφορα θερμοκρασιας,οταν βαλεις το πουλακι μεσα στο σπιτι,το βοηθαει.
Ακομα κ χωρις θερμανση.
Καποια λαμπα,ή καποιο πορτατιφ,ή φωτιστικο γραφειου μηπως;
Τωρα ομως φανταζομαι οχι κολλητα στο κλουβι,και ισως να πρεπει να βαλει πανω στο κλουβι καποιο 
ανοιχτοχρωμο υφασμα.
Καποια παιδια πιστευω να εχουν πιο σαφη αποψη :Happy0159:

----------


## Cristina

Πετρο, ή λάμπα του γραφείου είναι αλογόνου. Δεν νομίζω να κάνει κάτι περισσότερο από αυτό που της έβαλα τώρα. Το έλεγα καιρό να είχαμε πάρει  μία ειδική λάμπα για τα πουλιά, αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη. Είναι όντως καλή; Αξίζει τα λεφτά της; Δεν είναι καθόλου φθηνές αυτές οι λάμπες και φοβάμαι μην καούνκαι εύκολα. Ή καλύτερη λύση είναι το ειδικό νοσοκομειακό κλουβί, έχω βάλει ένα στο μάτι, αλλά το φυλάνε στο μαγαζί  :Happy:    Θέλει αρκετά χρήματα. Μέχρι να μπορέσω να το αποκτησω , θα βολευτω με αυτά που έχω.
Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές!

----------


## jk21

Ειχα ενα ωραιο κουτι απο κρασια που μας ειχαν κανει δωρο απο καβα ... ειχα πει να το κανω νοσοκομειακο και να ανεβασω την κατασκευη ... καπου το εχω βολεψει και δεν το βρισκω χαχα   .Θελω να δοκιμασω αν ειναι επαρκης αντισταση τυπου τουβλακι  γυρω στα 25w  ( καταλληλης ωμικης τιμης ) σαν αυτη της εικονας , τροφοδοτουμενη απο τροφοδοτικο που μου εχει ξεμεινει απο παλιο λαπτοπ  . Ειναι ασφαλης αν ειναι σε επαρκη αποσταση κατω απο το πουλακι και προστατευομενη απο κουτσουλιες (θα γινει σχετικη σχεδιαση ) .Κατι τετοιο στην ουσια εχει ελαχιστο κοστος 



Αν καποιος εχει καποιο τετοιο τροφοδοτικο ή απο αλλη συσκευη αχρηστη πια ... εδω ειμαι να το συζητησουμε . Να θυμηθω και λιγο το πραγματικο αντικειμενο των σπουδων μου χαχαχα

----------


## Georgiablue

Χριστίνα μου μακάρι να το ξεπεράσετε γρήγορα ! Υπομονή, θετικές σκέψεις και θα πάνε όλα καλά !

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ, Γεωργία μου!!! 

Κύριε Δημητρη, οι γνώσεις σας βοηθούν σε τέτοια κατασκευή. Εμείς στο σπίτι άντε να αλλάξουμε μία πρίζα και κάτι υδραυλικά... μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα ήταν η τελευταία μέρα με αντιβιωση. Το κορίτσι είναι εδώ  και μέρες πολύ καλά . Δεν ξαναειδα στις κουτσουλιές αχωνευτα σπόρια.
Από αύριο ξεκινάμε με βιταμίνες και mycosol.

----------

